# average age of dogs?



## gunnar (Oct 27, 2009)

what is the average age that dogs become finished champions? I know it all depends on the dog. But I am assuming that people see an average age.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just glancing thru the show program, I'd say "average" between 2 and 4. Very few males before 2 it looks like. Most of the specials you see in the best of breed competition seem to be between 4 and 6, at least in this area.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

According to this website, average age is 2.97 years, which seems young to me, but my dogs mature very late:

http://www.undeniablegoldens.com/files/AKC/CHages

Youngest Golden CH 0.69 CH TOUCHSTONES OOH WHAD YO DOOH SDHF 4/4/1998 Female

Oldest Golden CH 12.21 CH LORELEI'S GOLDEN ROBBER 3/18/1951 Male
Mean Age for a CH 2.97


----------

